# Show me your HORSE Faces. :)



## Krystle F (Jan 3, 2010)

*Do they have to be drawn???*


----------



## Starstruck (Jan 23, 2010)

wow that is really good!!!!!!! Wish i could draw like that


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here you go...this is Willie...


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Not drawn, just the closeup photos. 

Thanks and looking forward to seeing your beautiful horses!

Wess


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a couple of mine, you can take a whack at one if you like


----------



## Krystle F (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is one


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

here is stanley


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are my 4 horse the first is angel,
second crystal,


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Your drawing is really good!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful drawing!

This is Stella:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Stormy and Sonador!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, you'll be busy with all these! If you have time, I'd love it if you could do Dante!  Thank you! Your drawing is lovely, I can't wait to see what you do with all these guys.
You can do whichever one you prefer;


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

she is a cutie


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is Nelson. 

He is 20 years old and a phenomina horse with alot of soul and spirit. He's my Best Friend, Companion and my Partner In Crime. 

He's gone through quite a rough spell at the start of January, injuring his hind right hock, and also made it through a really bad case of Gas Colic in his Ceacum. It is was bad, that I almost lost him.

He's a fighter, and a trooper and a gift that has been given. He's an angle and a true blessing.

We're Eventers, but I am unsure where our path will lead due to his injury. Meaning, if all he can do is dressage, then I'm going to become a DQ. If all he can do is Trail Riding, then I'm going to become a hacking enthusiast. 

We're together through thick and thin, I promised him that from the day we became partners, and I meant it.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is another one of crystal


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the pics so far y'all! Some beautiful horses for sure!!!

Here is the one I finished up for my brother's inlaws, one more to go! I will put a thread in the Artwork section with some pics - start to finish that might be of interest.

Keep the pics coming!






Is it Friday Yet? 
Wess


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Comanche









Lyric









Lillie


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Up close and personal. Nice photos!

Wess


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Flyer


----------



## Angels Fallx (Feb 5, 2010)

here's Winner-Ninnerz.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I have finally finished up "most" of the stuff I was working on. I made it back to this post today....I present to you "Willie" - Cats horse:










...and my redntion of him w/charcoal:










I am planning on doing one other one this eve....and y'all thought I was just messing w/you. 

Good luck
Wess


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres some of Alibi. =3


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Flintlock said:


> I have finally finished up "most" of the stuff I was working on. I made it back to this post today....I present to you "Willie" - Cats horse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! Just curious, are you going to do one of mine?


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I have picked out about 4-5 horses, you will just have to wait and see if I do yours. 

There is only so much free time....but luckily I am baby-sitting some stuff tonight and really can't do anything...so I am drawing.

Wess


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, ok, I was just curious, if not it is fine, i just want to see more of your work, it is beautiful.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

working on this one:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you want something else to work on after the ones you are doing, I just had this one taken today.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm having a ball! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!











Have a good one....on to the next one! Sleep tight
Wess


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Nice drawings!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

YAY! Thank you so much, it's amaaaaazing!    I'm jealous of anyone who has that much control with charcoal; you're very talented!!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!

Here you go honeysuga.. 










God is good! I think one more and I am gonna pass out. 

Switching to pencil I have a cramp! 
Wess


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

You are TOO good.

If you draw Eric, the champagne Saddlebred I posted or Hylke I'll pay you for the drawing so I can hang it in my house. 

If you draw Hylke and send it to me and we go to the Hoosier Horse Fair I'll display it in his booth.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I will see what I can do, but just got redirected ...prob for the rest of the night. 

I'll be back sometime soon for another session... 

Good luck!
Wess


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

AMAZING!! Thank you so much!!!


How much do you want for the original? Do you do commissions? Mind if I use that one for my avatar?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Your work is GORGEOUS!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's my best friend. Lady


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

another in the works....


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

This is it for now, good luck and I hope you like them all.

Wess


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Flintlock said:


> This is it for now, good luck and I hope you like them all.
> 
> Wess


oh my gosh.

Please PM me with a way to buy this! It would look great on our booth at the horse fair. Let me know if you have a card too. We could put your card with the drawing in case anyone is interested in contacting you.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

As if Hylke could look *more* handsome...lol He looks lovely.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Flintlock said:


> I have finally finished up "most" of the stuff I was working on. I made it back to this post today....I present to you "Willie" - Cats horse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW - incredible! Thank you for drawing Willie - you have such talent!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

If you find the time to do another... :wink:


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Was in Nashville Tn all weekend and didn't have any free time. Maybe this weekend!

Wess


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

..and Keegan! He sure is beautiful! In process:










...and complete!










This beauty took a while!! I hope you like him.
Wess


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

They're pretty cool!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

heres some realy close pics..lol


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Amazing, love your work Wess!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

A m a z i n g!


----------



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

Headshot at a show of my horse Trieste =)


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Stars Burn My Eyes, AKA Citrus, the first moment I saw him face to face


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Honor


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

Im not sure how much time you have with all of those other drawings but I would love if you could do a pic of my horse Shadow Fax.


----------

